# Bells or no bells?



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you prefer to have bells on your goats or no bells and why? I was told by a Ranger that the bells attract predators because they are curious about the sound. She called them "dinner bells."


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

The Forest Service has issued a BEAR WARNING in the national forests for this summer. They're urging everyone to protect themselves by wearing bells and carrying pepper spray.

Campers should be alert for signs of fresh bear activity, and they should be able to tell the difference between Black Bear dung and Grizzy Bear dung.

Black Bear dung is rather small and round. Sometimes you can see fruit seeds and/or squirrel fur in it. 

Grizzly Bear dung has bells in it, and smells like pepper spray! :lol:


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Bells, I find they make me feel better hearing them at night when I am camping. They annoy me hiking and I assume it annoys the goats. The noise scares game away. I like to see game. At night all 3 goats have a different ring so I know who is moving. Bears don't bother me and I don't figure the real predators likes cougars and wolves care about bells one way or the other.
IdahoNancy


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

I would temporarily put bells on goats in camp during the night and I have put bells on goat when we're a fairs to alert all the people around us that there are "large" animals coming up from behind.

What I've been thinking about is one or two of these GPS dog collars. They have gotten affordable and the fancier ones have an alert function to you handy when the wearer is crossing a pre-defined line. As I have spent several evenings this year searching for my goats because some idiot opened the fences this might save me time, energy and worries.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

sanhestar said:


> What I've been thinking about is one or two of these GPS dog collars. They have gotten affordable and the fancier ones have an alert function to you handy when the wearer is crossing a pre-defined line. As I have spent several evenings this year searching for my goats because some idiot opened the fences this might save me time, energy and worries.


what a good Idea. :idea: 
I seen that ad. Never even thought of useing it on the goats.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I vote for bells.
a surprised bear is a defensive bear and more prone to attack.
bells also are an early warning that something is spooking your goats. 
I would rather be aware of an attack than sleep through it.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to have bells on them at night but the constant jingling kept me up at night. When two would rough house or if they chased each other around camp it sounded like something was getting them and I'd bolt upright ready for the attack. After a few years with no predator problems I eventually quit putting them on and now I can actually sleep at night. I'm going on more than 17 years packing with goats and still have never had a predator problem even though we have Cougars, Coyotes, Bears and Wolves in the area. To me they are more annoying than useful. With the explosion of wolf numbers and some personal close encounters I have begun tying them at night near the tent where I can deal quickly with any problems should they arise.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Around camp I put a bell on one of my 3 so I can tell where they are. And if something is chasing them I should be able to hear the bell jingling in a different way. I haven't actually had any wild predator problems either. But dogs are another matter. And so are javelinas. Dogs would only be a problem if other people are nearby. But javelinas can show up anytime, anywhere in the lower elevations off my area. They aren't predators, but they have poor eyesight and can freak out if they feel threatened. They will attack dogs and other critters (even people) who get in their way or corner them. Like bears, I think it's a good idea not to surprise them.

And I seem to be able to sleep thru the sound. I guess it sounds like the old time night watchman calling out "all's well" every so often.


----------

